
Cray ARMs Highest End Supercomputer with ThunderX2 - slizard
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/13/cray-arms-highest-end-supercomputer-thunderx2/
======
slizard
Beats Intel Broadwell _and_ Skylake in many memory-bound codes and
surprisingly enough it can compensate with core count and clocks for its
meager SIMD units even when running strongly instruction and cache-bound codes
like GROMACS.

Among the many questions remaining consumption/efficiency is certainly among
the top and which accelerators will the ThunderX2 platform be paired with
first? NVIDIA does not have (officially) an Aarch64 driver. AMD's OSS ROCm
stack however will soon be released for Aarch64 [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm/issues/211](https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm/issues/211)

